# Death on the Green Truss, White Salmon



## phlyingfish (Nov 15, 2006)

This is really unfortunate, and my heart goes out to family, friends, and the crew with Chris on the river. 

The Truss is full of wood right now despite heroic efforts by locals to clear the worst of it. Sometimes you got to know when to hold 'em.


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

Very sad news. That could have happen to any of us on any river. Our prayers are with the loved ones and his colleagues from the trip.


----------



## Buckrodgers (Feb 28, 2007)

Chris ”schwiggles” Schwer was a good boating buddy of mine back when he spent a summer guiding and boating here in Colorado. I remember pulling him out of a pin at the bottom of p.o.s. on home stake, and he was still super stoked and smiling. Schwiggles was one of those people that always made me a better boater...he was always having such a good time and was so stoked...that attitude was infectious to a boater like myself who was just starting to step it up. Schwiggles was also a talented photographer...he would often get out of his boat to take photos of us, and all of the first photos I have of myself boating anything noteworthy were taken by him.

This is a super shock, and makes me wish I could've been there to help. Thoughts and prayers go out to Chris's family, and the rest of the back east crew who I have been fortunate enough to boat with over the years. We'll never forget you Schwiggles, and I know you'll be keeping your eye on us. RIP.


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

Sorry for your loss Buck. Words you've heard all your life apply here-- "be careful what you wish for" the call is always easier. 
Gary


----------



## riley (May 22, 2006)

Chris was a awesome guy, we will all miss him, got to enjoy the Upper Gauley with him and his crew. RIP Buddy. Andy the Mayor.


----------

